#  Chat Ecke >   Wie wärs mit einem Chat? >

## Schneidi

Hallo an Alle!!
Wie wärs denn mit nem Chat?Wär doch mal interressant
sich mit den Leuten zu unterhalten oder??
War nur mal ein Vorschlag,weiß ja nicht ob das so ankommt,ich frage halt einfach.Kann nämlich nirgendwo einen Chat sehen!! 
l.G :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## sweety03

Hallo, 
ich hab auch schon nach dem Chat gesucht 
und dachte schon ich sei Blind....  :emot22_thinking:   
Aber gut das Du auch keinen gefunden hast.... 
Wäre wirklich ne Sache..... 
LG Sweety :foreveryours_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich habe vor kurzem auf die neue Software vBulletin umgestellt.
Im alten Forum hatte ich einen Chat eingebaut, der wurde aber kaum genutzt. 
Werde dies, wenn ich Zeit habe, auch hier wieder einbauen. 
Falls ihr euch mit dem IRC auskennt (das Programm heißt mIRC), es gibt einen Chat im Quakenet: 
Server: irc.quakenet.org
Channel: #medizin 
Dort ging auch der alte Chat hin. 
Vielleicht schaff ich das ja Morgen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Nen Chat wäre ne schöne Sache, allerdings müßte der dann auch entsprechend genutzt werden... 
Kannst ihn ja mal aktivieren/einbauen und wenn er nicht läuft, machste ihn halt wieder dicht!  
Bin noch nicht ganz fit, wir sind gestern aben megamäßig abgestürzt mit Caipis!   
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ah ha also etwa so:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Das trifft es ganz hervorragend!! 
Uns geht es jetzt wieder gut, sprich wir sind wieder fit, aber wir streichen den heutigen Tag einfach mal aus dem Kalender!  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

So, hab den Chat wieder eingerichtet.
Ihr findet den Link oben im Menü 
Da er in den Channel #medizin im Quakenet geht, sind dort auch immer Leute online.
Halt nicht alle (wenige) aus dem Forum  :Zwinker:  
Gruß und viel Spaß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Klär mich doch bitte mal auf!  
Was bedeutet das: Channel #medizin im Quakenet ? 
Danke und einen wunderschönen Tag! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Das ist die Technik, also vom IRC. 
Quakenet ist der Chatserver, und dort gibt es verschiedene "Räume".
So ein Raum (Channel) ist #medizin
Das # bedeutet, dass es sich um einen Channel handelt. 
Aber eigentlich ist das alles unwichtig, da du dich ja hier darum nicht kümmern musst. Einfach oben auf "Chat" gehen, und du bist drin  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Mensch Micha, dann fang doch erst gar nicht mit solchen komplizierten Sachen an wie* *Channel #medizin im Quakenet. Dann fragt auch keiner nach! Wenn es ja dann auch noch unwichtig ist!  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Ich direkt nochmal! 
Chat geht bei mir nicht, es liegt bestimmt wieder an unserem Sicherheitssystem im Rechner! 
Also wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß dort! *losheul* *schnief* 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Um den Chat zu nutzen, musst du Java installiert und erlaubt haben  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Java ist nicht das Problem, wohl aber das Erlauben! 
Ich mache das alles, wenn Lars in Texas ist, dann befasse ich mich mal näher mit unserem lieben PC. Das wäre doch gelacht! Chat, ich komme, aber erst in 3 Wochen!  
Lg, Andrea *

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn du Firefox als Browser hast, dann unter: 
Werkzeuge - Einstellungen - Inhalt (oder Sicherheit) - Java aktivieren (Javascript auch). 
Gruß 
Micha 
ps: Ich hab eine englische Firefox Version, darum kann ich dir nur ungefähr sagen wie die Menüs heißen.

----------


## Elfe

> *
> Bin noch nicht ganz fit, wir sind gestern aben megamäßig abgestürzt mit Caipis!   
> Lg, Andrea*

 Liebe Andrea, 
ein Tipp, falls es Dir noch einmal so geht  :Zunge raus:  
Das klassische homöop. Katermittel ist Nux vomica, Potenz muß ich nachsehen. Hilft garantiert  :Grin:   
LG Elfe

----------


## Elfe

Habe nachgesehen: Nux vomica D6 oder D12

----------


## Claus

@Andrea und Elfe 
Nur zur Info, man kann seine Postings auch noch nachträglich ändern/ergänzen, da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen neuen zu machen. :Zwinker:   
Viele Grüße
Claus 
Nachtrag: 
Bei mir, Elfe, kann ich meinen Beitrag auch ändern, obwohl Du schon geantwortet hast :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Elfe

Danke Claus  :Smiley:   Ich hatte nach der Möglichkeit gesucht, kenne sie als "bearbeiten". Wie ist das hier, meinst Du "zitieren"? Hab das alles noch nicht herausgefunden, die Technik ist nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsthema  :crazynew2:  
LG Elfe 
PS.: Ich hab's schon herausgefunden ;-) Allerdings läßt sich ein Beitrag nur ändern, wenn noch keine Folgeantwort da ist.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Claus!   
Ich weiß, ich kenne die Funktion. Sorry, aber ich habe da gestern nicht dran gedacht! Mußte zwischendurch schnell schreiben und bin dann einfach auf antworten gegangen. Ich gelobe Besserung!   
Liebe Grüße aus dem recht frischen Leverkusen!  Andrea*

----------


## Claus

@Andrea: sollte auch nur eine Info sein, falls Ihr das noch nicht kennen solltet. :Zwinker:   
@Elfe: Im Prinzip geht das Ändern auch, wenn schon eine Antwort vorliegt (siehe oben), nur sollte man da eh sehr vorsichtig sein, weil ja dann die Antwort ggf. nicht mehr passt. :Peinlichkeit:  Also im Prinzip nur geeignet, wenn man irgendeinen Rechtschreibfehler oder so noch ausbessern will. :Smiley:   
Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass das nur innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit möglich ist. 
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

> Danke Claus   Ich hatte nach der Möglichkeit gesucht, kenne sie als "bearbeiten". Wie ist das hier, meinst Du "zitieren"?

 Nein, einen Beitrag bearbeitest du durch den Button "Ändern"  :Zwinker:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Micha, das hatte Elfe ja auch schon herausgefunden. Gibt es aber eine zeitliche Einschränkung?

----------


## StarBuG

Lediglich der Titel eines Beitrags kann max. bis 15 Min. nach dem Erstellen geändert werden. Beiträge selber können unbegrenzt geändert werden. 
Aber wenn das gewünscht wird, kann ich das auch ändern  :Zwinker:

----------


## Claus

Von mir aus brauchst Du nichts ändern.

----------

